# Guaranteed plan to increase your tips!



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

*Stop driving for a company that actively discourages tipping!

Uber is never going to have in-app tipping. Travis doesn't like tipping and is actively trying to destroy the tipping culture in America.*

If you continue to drive for Uber, you are supporting their anti-tipping campaign.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I tell all my newbies, I don't drive for tips. Haha plus $5.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

or just start banging the no tippers with 1*. They will learn when there rating goes to 3 and no one will pick them up.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

DriverX said:


> or just start banging the no tippers with 1*. They will learn when there rating goes to 3 and no one will pick them up.


Conceptually agree. Problem with this though is 90% don't tip. Within a month ever GUber rider will have a 3* rating and we would have zero bizness. And the 90% of Guber Drivers that don't pay any attention to this site, dont read English, and could care less in any event, would get all the Pins and we're sittin around holding our puds and a cold cup of coffee.


----------



## ImGood2Go (Sep 6, 2015)

DriverX said:


> or just start banging the no tippers with 1*. They will learn when there rating goes to 3 and no one will pick them up.


Pathetic! I hope they ding you with a 1*, too. Some of our local cabbies decided to make the switch to Uber, but I guess they weren't all that familiar with the NO TIPPING rule. My son said they were down at the Uber office complaining that their ratings put them in the gutter and they were trying to get back on the Uber app. Sucks to be them! They should also consider cleaning up and stop dressing like a homeless person in this town. Some of you don't seem to realize Uber is NOT a cab company! If you don't know the difference, get out now!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I know the difference. That's why I stayed with the taxi when Uber came to town. I knew it was going to turn to shit, but a year ago I never would have guessed Uber would lower their rates to the point of unprofitability.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I have said it before, and it bears repeating....

If you are driving for tips, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

DexNex said:


> I have said it before, and it bears repeating....
> 
> If you are driving for tips, you are doing it wrong.


Come back and say that six months from now when they drop your rates to under a buck a mile.

You are correct in your assertion that expecting tips while driving for Uber is "doing it wrong".


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

m


Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Come back and say that six months from now when they drop your rates to under a buck a mile.
> 
> You are correct in your assertion that expecting tips while driving for Uber is "doing it wrong".


minimal tips are irrelevant compared to surge multipliers. if you paying 2x or 3x the normal rate, I don't care about a tip.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

DexNex said:


> m
> 
> minimal tips are irrelevant compared to surge multipliers. if you paying 2x or 3x the normal rate, I don't care about a tip.


I'm not trying to harsh your buzz, but the longer Uber is in your city, the more drivers they will onboard and you will see fewer surges. Enjoy your surge while you can, because it won't last.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'm not trying to harsh your buzz, but the longer Uber is in your city, the more drivers they will onboard and you will see fewer surges. Enjoy your surge while you can, because it won't last.


It's been here four years, surge still going strong. Seattle is a "boom" city right now.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

DexNex said:


> It's been here four years, surge still going strong. Seattle is a "boom" city right now.


Maybe I should move back and drive for Uber.

Just kidding, I'd never work for those assholes.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

DexNex said:


> It's been here four years, surge still going strong. Seattle is a "boom" city right now.


It is simply not that way in most other places. Enjoy your market and the results you achieve. What is your basic point? Seattle is great and most everywhere else sucks?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> It is simply not that way in most other places. Enjoy your market and the results you achieve. What is your basic point? Seattle is great and most everywhere else sucks?


My point is very simply this:

Take the energy you are spending into trying to get tips, and use that energy to get surge runs. You will make far more money with far less stress. If your market is truly not surging at all, and is sub $1.25/mile, you are a FOOL to drive in it.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I will add that surges happen all the time, often when you are not watching. If you are not already using a surge tracking app (that notifies you of surges when you are offline), then you are missing surges. We had a huge surge here in Seattle a couple of days ago simply because T-Mobile went down in the Seattle area. If I hadn't been using an offline surge tracking app, I would have never known there was a massive surge going on.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

DriverX said:


> or just start banging the no tippers with 1*. They will learn when there rating goes to 3 and no one will pick them up.


Do you


Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> *Stop driving for a company that actively discourages tipping!
> 
> Uber is never going to have in-app tipping. Travis doesn't like tipping and is actively trying to destroy the tipping culture in America.*
> 
> If you continue to drive for Uber, you are supporting their anti-tipping campaign.


The ONE AND ONLY thing that will get Uber to change it's shit on the driver mentality is DON'T OPEN THE APP AND DONT DRIVE!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Conceptually agree. Problem with this though is 90% don't tip. Within a month ever GUber rider will have a 3* rating and we would have zero bizness. And the 90% of Guber Drivers that don't pay any attention to this site, dont read English, and could care less in any event, would get all the Pins and we're sittin around holding our puds and a cold cup of coffee.


Nope.
It's a clear message to your company that you won't accept cheap pax.
Kinda like, what if the IRS had expectations on April 15 and no one paid out on their 1099s?
Makes ya think.
There is power in widespread group behavior.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

DexNex said:


> My point is very simply this:
> 
> Take the energy you are spending into trying to get tips, and use that energy to get surge runs. You will make far more money with far less stress. If your market is truly not surging at all, and is sub $1.25/mile, you are a FOOL to drive in it.


Wow. Get a surge ride. I've only done 3,000 rides on this platfirm and this never occurred to me. I could make more money on a surge ride? Clearly you are NOT paying attention. You have just described 90% of Guber markets. Sub $1.25/mi. and very little surge. So your solution is we should all quit driving thus folding Guberx in 90% of the country? How does the "quit if you don't like it" mantra solve the problem?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope.
> It's a clear message to your company that you won't accept cheap pax.
> Kinda like, what if the IRS had expectations on April 15 and no one paid out on their 1099s?
> Makes ya think.
> There is power in widespread group behavior.


Fiddy, I know you just want me to (quitdammitquit) but I am way too fu#&in obstinate. Have a great Labor Day! Mine started 4 hours ago... 8 dead ones into a 12'er of Modelo Especial. GUber's gonna have to survive w/o me for the next 24.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

DexNex said:


> I will add that surges happen all the time, often when you are not watching. If you are not already using a surge tracking app (that notifies you of surges when you are offline), then you are missing surges. We had a huge surge here in Seattle a couple of days ago simply because T-Mobile went down in the Seattle area. If I hadn't been using an offline surge tracking app, I would have never known there was a massive surge going on.


You should write a training video, go on boobtube with Randy. Happy Labor Day!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Fiddy, I know you just want me to (quitdammitquit) but I am way too fu#&in obstinate. Have a great Labor Day! Mine started 4 hours ago... 8 dead ones into a 12'er of Modelo Especial. GUber's gonna have to survive w/o me for the next 24.


I don't want you to quit. I just started a thread in the Advice forum where I draft out a subversive idea for all of you Xers to secretly go legal and steal UberX's customer base.
Kill uber by competing with it.

It's too radical, I'll probably be banned soon


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I don't want you to quit. I just started a thread in the Advice forum where I draft out a subversive idea for all of you Xers to secretly go legal and steal UberX's customer base.
> Kill uber by competing with it.
> 
> It's too radical, I'll probably be banned soon


Or you should become the CEO of this new org. and disrupt tbe [email protected] Emperor at his own gamr. Love it!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Or you should become the CEO of this new org. and disrupt tbe [email protected] Emperor at his own gamr. Love it!


I'm brainstorming for business names as we speak. And searching domains.
My big issue is and always will be:
No capital.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm brainstorming for business names as we speak. And searching domains.
> My big issue is and always will be:
> No capital.


Im with you. Maybe Ari or Ashton have a few million left over. Lol.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

ImGood2Go said:


> Pathetic! I hope they ding you with a 1*, too. Some of our local cabbies decided to make the switch to Uber, but I guess they weren't all that familiar with the NO TIPPING rule. My son said they were down at the Uber office complaining that their ratings put them in the gutter and they were trying to get back on the Uber app. Sucks to be them! They should also consider cleaning up and stop dressing like a homeless person in this town. Some of you don't seem to realize Uber is NOT a cab company! If you don't know the difference, get out now!


I get the 1* as often as you do. The difference is I don't care, because Uber ain't gonna do shit as long as I'm making them money! and drivers like me make them more money than drivers like you. so good luck kissing pax ass with free water for there $5 fare.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Do you
> 
> sometimes, it depends on my mood and the situation. But my policy is to 3-4* any non tipper on a fare under $10. I think thats more than generous. We need to train the pax to use cabs for short trips and ubers for longer rides.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverX said:


> I get the 1* as often as you do. The difference is I don't care, because Uber ain't gonna do shit as long as I'm making them money! and drivers like me make them more money than drivers like you. so good luck kissing pax ass with free water for there $5 fare.


POST # 25/DriverX: ATTENTION: ALL
OTHER DRIVERS
on that there Third Planet from local Sun:

☆ NO FETID PAX FANNY SMOOCHING☆
☆ ☆ ☆The Frogmandog would strenuously object to it!☆ ☆ ☆

Bison enjoys a Good Chortle!


----------



## gmc (Aug 6, 2015)

DriverX said:


> or just start banging the no tippers with 1*. They will learn when there rating goes to 3 and no one will pick them up.


I do the same thing if it's a $5 ride and no tip if it's above I rate according 2/3/4


----------

